# Light Trauma Advice



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I highly recommend this song, it's very calming.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Just grab a baseball bat and smash shit up now :crazy:


But honestly (sorry, lol), as someone who had two pretty rough trauma relatively early in my life, and I can certainly talk about it :

Had my head smacked repeatedly against bricks, by two playful comrades, and like mmm 15 years later some random dude in the train just walked me home with a pretty big ass knife and threatened to kill me the whole time (it pretty much destroyed my whole "self confidence" to the point that I even was scared by light and fun physical interactions, it got resolved by itself when I was "fightin" for fun with some really great dudes I knew back then). 

It's gonna make you believe things that are not "real". You are strong, you got a bright light and you must hold dearly to it. Remember that you're a kind soul, that you did good to the world, to your friends, to your family, remember that this very smile you got when you look at yourself in the mirror is a gift to everyone else.

Don't let this war happen into your head. You're way above that sweetie  Don't find ways to escape the world even if it is music, and appreciate your lonely moments, appreciate the silence, appreciate everything.

You control your life ! your mind doesn't


----------



## Femonique (Feb 8, 2015)

*Tapping*

Meditation is great! Read up on TFT and EFT tapping. A lot of folks find them helpful. I hope you find some relief. 

TFT Tapping out trauma


Tapping.com - Free EFT Videos - Emotional Freedom Technique


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> Thank you as well. I am also very worry to hear that you have experiences with trauma. It's so sad when these things touch anyone, let alone a set of anyones. I will also look into the meditations - I've never been familiar with them before, but from what I've heard they could be very helpful.


I hope they are able to help you like they've helped me, and I hope you begin to feel better soon! Just because we've experienced trauma in our lives doesn't mean we have to be broken or lesser for the rest of our lives. It's possible to heal and get to a point where we don't need to do constant and exhausting maintenance to cope.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Get well soon


----------



## ken_creo (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, it depends on why you are in a trauma, me, i lost my long awaited son, which i think is the most adorable and with the most beautiful smile because of a divorce. its better this way i know, but i feel bad for the boy to grow up without a father, specially that his mom is a bi**h. i went to hospital couple of times begging for something to make me sleep, the feeling of being scared of sleeping, the long sleepless nights, i had too many of them that i am not bothered any more, i just get up and turn on my playstation and play until i sleep in my place. All these things only led to one thing, the source of all my problems and thoughts, worry. Anxiety.
In my case, instead of weeping on things that i should've done, i need to work on the weeping will not return him back. i need to learn how to deal with things as they come, not to deal with every problem that MIGHT come. I need to take it easy on my self, and you should too. We need to believe that things will be better, and there is a god looking after us. and we are all ready being blessed with many many things.
When i am stressed i draw, i just put all my feelings in there. Speaking about this matter, i found out that these kind of things just remove the pain but not the cause. drawing music drugs - i dont have any lol -, so you have to work on your self


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

I usually vent it out and then look for motivational quotes or good stories, and then enter my :dry: mode. 

Try to distract yourself.


----------

